# Cyclic Redundancy Check error?



## sneakyguy76 (Jul 29, 2003)

I recently tried to reinstall Star Wars Galaxies on my computer. Nearing the end of my installation a message pops up telling me that theres been an error in the installation. The message is as follows:

Componant: Star Wars Galaxies
File Group: SWG Files
File: C:\Program Files\StarWarsGalaxies\qt-mt305.dll
Error: Data Error (Cyclic Redundancy Check)

I have no idea how to fix this problem. Please help!


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Are you installing from the Original CD or a copy someone burned?


----------



## sneakyguy76 (Jul 29, 2003)

From the original CD


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Was your first install from this same computer and same cdrom or have you replaced it?

I've had this same problem but found a different cd will read the disk correctly....


----------



## sneakyguy76 (Jul 29, 2003)

I've tried reinstalling from the swame CDROM and another CDROM which i have and also I tried installing it through a LAN I have setup.. I've also tried using another set of CDs but the same error occurs. I'm confident its my hardware and not the CDs because I've even copied the contents of the CDs to my hard drive and tried installed the game but the error is still there..


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

First, delete the entire C:\Program Files\StarWarrsGalaxies directory, and anything else it might have installed. Go into your registry (Start->Run, type 'regedit' without quotes, hit OK), and delete anything associated with the SW Galaxies game. Hit Ctrl+F in the registry to bring up the find box, that makes it easier. Then try installing it with a CD that you know works.

It could also be some sort of conflict with the CD's protection method...make sure you update the drivers of whatever you can in your computer.


----------



## CoJack (Aug 6, 2003)

hi.
was just curious if your problem was solved, for i too have the same problem and believe it's hardware related.

i've installed a game now 4x's. each getting a little further but always ending up with same error. i don't believe it's the cds. i've gotten errors on both cd1&2. first time was @beginnning of first cd1. /me shrugs and rolls eyes.

i just know my cdroms have been acting up and i was more less hoping that this wasn't the case. let me know if u figured anything out.


----------



## dominator107 (Jul 26, 2008)

i have the same problem, but it happened after my computer crashed and reset itself


----------

